# منتديات القانون الجنائي Criminal Law Forum > القوانين الحديثة في الدول العربية > قوانين الأردن >  أحكام من القضاء الأردني عن براءات الاختراع

## مروه

الاردن 
– شروط الاختراع – قرار صادر عن محكمة العدل العليا تحت الرقم رقم 219/1990 تاريخ 20/1/1991
المنشور على الصفحة 1038 من مجلة نقابة المحامين لسنة 1991
عرفت المادة الثانية من قانون امتيازات الاختراعات والرسوم رقم 22 لسنة 1953على ان الاختراع هو انتاج جديد او سلعة تجارية جديدة او استعمال اية وسيلة اكتشفتاو عرفت او استعملت بطريقة جديدة لاية غاية صناعية.
* لا تتوافر في المغلف متعددالاستعمال الذي طلب المستأف تسجيله كاختراع مزايا وصفات الاختراع كما لا يعداستعمالا جديدا لوسيلة مكتشفة او معروفة لغايات صناعية اذ ان تعدد استعمال المغلفاتطريقة معروفة قديما وحاليا تؤدي الى التوفير في استهلاك المغلفات نتيجة إلصاق قطعةبيضاء على فتحة المغلف كلما استعمل يحرر فيها اسم المرسل اليه بينما الاختراع فكرةابتكارية تجاوز تطور الفن الصناعي القائم والتحسينات التي تؤدي الى زيادة الانتاجاو تحقيق مزايا فنية او اقتصادية في الصناعة مما توصل اليه عادة الخبرة العادية اوالمهارة الفنية. 


الاردن
–       شروط الاختراع – قرار صادر عن محكمة العدل العليارقم 3/1954 
المنشور على الصفحة 357 من مجلة نقابة المحامين لسنة 1954
انالعنصر الرئيسي الواجب توافره في الاختراع ليكون قابلاً للتسجيل هو ان يكون الشيءجديداً مبتكراً غير معروف من قبل . ان مجرد استعمال مادة جديدة لانتاج سلعة معروفةلا يمكن ان يكون موضوع امتياز الا اذا كان هذا الاستعمال مقترناً بنوع من الابتكاروالعبقرية في الانتاج . 



الاردن
– رسوم – قرار محكمة العدل العليا رقم 65/1959
المنشور على الصفحة 130 من مجلة نقابة المحامين لسنة1959
لا يعتبر غطاء علبة السجايرالمتحرك من جهة واحدة رسما بالمعنى المحدد في المادة الثانية من القانون ولهذا لايجوز ان يكون موضوع امتياز وتسجيل باسم احد طبق احكام القانون. 
إستحقاق التعويض العادل للشخصالذي توصل إلى الإختراع، مناطه عدم وجود إتفاق بينه وبين من كلفه الكشف عن الإختراععملاً بالمادة السابعة من القانون رقم 132 لسنة 1949 في شأن براءات الإختراع المعدلبالقانون رقم 650 لسنة 1955

----------

